

The Drupal Way™ - geerlingguy
http://www.midwesternmac.com/blogs/jeff-geerling/the-drupal-way

======
cameronbrister
Great post, Jeff! I must admit, I have been guilty of [publicly] griping about
Drupal in the past. I think your post hit the nail on the head; I was
frustrated because I didn't understand _why_ things were the way they were. On
top of my frustration, Drupal was probably, in all honesty, overkill for the
projects that I was considering it for, and I ended up falling back on
WordPress or something custom-built (primarily the latter). This was back in
the Drupal 5 days, mind you. D7 seems to be a huge improvement over D6, and D8
looks to be even better. Looking back, I think a lot of it had to do with my
maturity as a developer (or lack thereof)!

While I've always fancied myself a LAMP dev, I was still very new to
development at that point, so the "hack it together" way of doing things made
much more sense, because it was easier. Mixing views/templates with business
logic (and database access) was _easier_ than learning and implementing good
architecture. Separation of concerns? Who needs that? (It was more like
"what's that?" back then, but I digress) Thankfully, I've seen the error of my
ways and have continued to mature as a developer. I think most seasoned
developers would agree that this is an all-too-common pitfall that new
developers fall into.

~~~
geerlingguy
I know many developers in that exact situation (I was there, too, a few years
back). What I find surprising is that, unlike you and I, many developers seem
to harbor an irrational hatred for the language/systems on which they cut
their teeth (most especially PHP).

Valid criticisms of PHP abound, but the level of vitriol here and elsewhere is
puzzling.

